# What do you recommend I do next to improve my 3BLD



## randomtypos (Jan 2, 2013)

Currently I use M2 for edges and OP for corners.

EDIT: memo is usually around 1:30ish, sorry!

I've gotten a 2 min solve and I usually get in the 3 min's though.

What should I work on the most right now? Faster turning? Faster memo?


----------



## yoruichi (Jan 2, 2013)

drop the M2 and the OP -> 3 cycle instead


----------



## Ollie (Jan 2, 2013)

1. We don't know how fast you turn because...
2. We don't know how fast you can memorize.

Because the thinkahead in M2 and OP is automatic and fast my _guess_ is that you should improve memo. You can always try the search bar too.


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 2, 2013)

With OP/M2 execution should be around 45-55 seconds. Prepare a solve in such a way that you can execute it without pauses. Look at the execution time. Try to get your actual in solve execution time within 5 seconds of that. You'll need to use think ahead. 

The other thing to practice is memo. Push your memo every day.

Thirdly, put both things together.


----------



## HEART (Jan 13, 2013)

if you're using OP + M2 and you're averaging 3 min, you need to cut down on both, considering that both your exec and your memo is ~1:30. My memo is 40 sec and exec tends to be ~30-40. Once you can hit 1min easily I'd suggest trying to learn 3-style corners/edges or both.


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Sep 22, 2017)

I average around 1:20 withM2/Old Pochmann and my memo is around 25secs. Any tips on improving?? Can I become sub 1?? My execution is slow and want to become faster at it.


----------

